# Monark Men's Super Deluxe Vin Number



## Siz4sk (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey guys I need to find out what year and what not on my bike is. The vin number plate is located on the lower portion of bike pedal hub.

640C model number
A16682989 Serial number

Basically I just want to know what year the bike is so I may locate a year bike license plate for it. 

Any help in this I will be grateful.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope you find out... I have 8 of them and I can only tell by the lights, tanks, and color schemes.. by checking them against the color advertisements.. A serial number list would be awesome... Hey Scott...Do you have that info?


----------



## Siz4sk (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey If I send you a description and some photos of bike would you be able to help me determine the bikes year?


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jul 15, 2008)

I would give it a try... Here's a couple things I have observed, I don't have lierature to support these claims. But it is what I have seen in pictures. The pedestal light was used from late 47 to 49. The horn button on the side of the tank was from 47 to 50. From 50 to 54 the trainlight was used. In 51 the horn button moved up to the top of the tank. in 52-53 crash bars or protective railing on the tanks was an option offered. The knee action fork appears in 52-53 on the top of the line models and on all in 1954. If anyone has literature to the contrary I would really like to have any input if I am wrong. I am still learning stuff everyday.

   But please post your photos below I have put pics of 3 of my well known "Riders"  and 1 currently in process of repaint at the Ol' Tin Bender's


This is my 48 Super Deluxe




This is my 52 Firestone Imperial Cruiser



This is my 53 Super Deluxe



This one is in the paint shop


----------



## Siz4sk (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey, I'll get some pictures of my bike up in a few days. It's almost completed just waiting for some parts. I'll have to take some photos of it apart though but you can get somewhat of an idea. It looks like your 52 Imperial Firestone bike but a Monark. That 52 Imperial bike is sick though. Any thoughts of adding some red tires or some red jewel parts hear and there? I think that would make it look ultra sick! But in the mean time here is a picture of my girls Monark bike that I had on hand and I would also like to determine the year so I can also get a license plate for bike. I was told her bike is a 1952 but it was never confirmed. BTW Interesting info you state on how to tell the years of them Monarks. Good to chat with another Monark enthusiast, there hard to come by. 

Another thing is this website photo bucket friendly? I could not find a way to up load some pics on the URL link so I had to re-size them to load on site requirements just as a jpeg file.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jul 16, 2008)

Really nice Gal's Monark... I used to have 4 of them... But I sold 2 my wife didn't want.... I can't convince her when I buy them that they are part of her collection...lol..oh well... 

   The Firestone Imperial cruiser is by far my current favorite.. I recently removed the original rims,firestone tires, and the saddle. I ride my bikes far too much to leave that stuff on so it can get destroyed. I did think about red tires... But as far as I know red tires we're not availible... and I didn't think the pre war brick red ones would look good. So I opted for some Electra redline racer tires.. I wrapped those around some 144 spoke lowrider rims. I also put on the matching Electra saddle.  I think it looks prettty good. 

   I also put a pic of my wifes 49 gal's Monark and her 50 Firestone and yes this forum is photobucket friendly... Thanks for starting the thread and I'm glad to meet another Monark fan... Your right there are only a small amount of us.




here is my Wife's 49 Monark... I have since got the right color chainguard and correct rear rack.



I repainted this with rattle can... My gal don't like the original patinas


----------



## Siz4sk (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you tell me how to post the pics up from photobucket to forum. Can't seem to get it to work. The jpeg attachment files are too small. Let me know thanks.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 16, 2008)

*Monarks*

Any thoughts on when they used the two different types of chain guard mounting? I have seen some with a down tube clamp and others that bolt to a tab welded to the crank housing.


----------



## Siz4sk (Jul 16, 2008)

Someone please help me in posting some pics in this forum. Will be using photobucket. I like to share pics in regards to me Monarks.


----------



## Siz4sk (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh SWEET! I can post photos! Okay here you go... So what year am I? The person whom I bought this from said a 1952, but it was never confirmed.


----------



## Siz4sk (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Siz4sk (Jul 16, 2008)

FINALLY I got some pics of me bike up. So what year you think this one is? And yes the bike will get there, just taking awhile to get some parts in, I'll get her done one of these days. When done I'll start a new thread and post some photos of the bike complete.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 16, 2008)

sounds like you might consider starting a Monark serial project. Jr.?? I'm not an expert on Monarks but I have some info on the Firestone Monarks I can share if it helps. I don't know if they are the same each year between Firestones and regular Monarks but her is what I have.
Spring Summer 1948



Spring Summer 1949



Spring Summer 1954




Scott


----------



## bikerboy1 (Aug 2, 2008)

*firestone imperial*

Hi can anyone tell me the value of a firestone imperial from 1952 thanks its in excellent sape


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 2, 2008)

Siz4sk said:


> FINALLY I got some pics of me bike up. So what year you think this one is? And yes the bike will get there, just taking awhile to get some parts in, I'll get her done one of these days. When done I'll start a new thread and post some photos of the bike complete.




I think yours is a 54... I have seen 6 of them in that color scheme.. 4 were Firestones and 2 were Monarks SD... Most were from 54.. But no older than 52.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 2, 2008)

bikerboy1 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the value of a firestone imperial from 1952 thanks its in excellent shape




Can you post a picture of your imperial? I would love to see it... I don't know about anyone else but Monarks are the best,  and a good one runs from $700 to as high as $2000... I haven't seen one for more than that... But to me they are worth way more. I have 11 of them now... I am at the point that my columbias, hawthornes, higgins, and roadmaster all had to go in order to make more room for my Monark collection.  So when you ask about Value..It's more about how happy it makes you... and how much is your happiness worth to you?


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 2, 2008)

I am not worthy!  Jr's Monark: Your 52 Firestone Imperial Cruiser is amazing! Is that whole thing chromed or aluminum? I can't really tell from the picture.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 2, 2008)

balloontirecruiser said:


> I am not worthy!  Jr's Monark: Your 52 Firestone Imperial Cruiser is amazing! Is that whole thing chromed or aluminum? I can't really tell from the picture.




  Thank you...It's all chromed steel... I recently got a new chrome headlight housing... and a new chainguard that was mislisted on ebay...By the way Thanks for finding that Scott!!!...


----------



## senor (Oct 27, 2010)

*1952 Monark Silver King Imperial  Stroll through Yosemite*

Here is my 52 (Firestone) Chrome Monark Silver King Imperial with Train Light and Tank / Horn with Turn Signals Left and Right Switch.  The Rack has a left and right turn signal.  Original condition(except for the tires).  I have the chain guard which also has an imperial badge in it.  Heavy as hell to ride around the Sierras but I do it with my three year old on the back trailer. I'm repairing the train light and the chain guard this weekend.


----------



## senor (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is my 52 Monark Silver King Imperial


----------



## senor (Oct 27, 2010)

*1952 Monark Silver King Imperial Chrome Model*


----------

